# BH -written test?



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Is there a written test for BH or not? When I did Cody's BH last year, exactly a year ago, actully, there was no written test.
Has this changed?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Yes, there is a written test. That rule has been in place for a few years now. Only handlers who have never done a BH before have to take the test.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Hmm... That is very strange. I have never done a BH before and I did not have to take a test. Is there a difference between WDA and USA trials then?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Might be. What organization did you do Cody's BH with?

I know USA has the test and has for years. DVG does as well. Not sure about WDA, maybe they don't?


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

I did his BH in an WDA trial last November. I did not do a written test, but he got a passed mark on his score book and some type of a rating even..







I swear I read somewhere in the USA website that the written test was taken out for the time being, but I cannot find this anywhere now.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

FOUND IT!! It is WDA regulations; it states that the written test for the BH is currently waived! that is why!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I did a BH at a USA trial and had to take the test. They told me its a one time thing for someone thats never done a BH before.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Here it's on the rules, but in real life I've never seen anyone taking it.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

What's on the test? Questions about the BH or other stuff?


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Lies, it is a theoretical test about the exercises in the BH. Shows that the handler knows what they are doing. I jsut had a discussion with a friend of mine today if there is a test or not, and I could have sworn I saw somewhere that there is no test. I was correct, because WDA has waived the test, USA still has it. I got Cody's BH in a WDA trial so therefore I never took the test!


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

http://germanshepherddog.com/members/forms/BH_Written_Examination.pdf

Watch me still fail.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm sure you will do fine. Its really easy. I got 100 % on my test. I do believe it changes every month though, or the best I can remember. I believe you can take it through USA before the trial on line so you dont feel more stressed.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I thought it was "open book" so to speak?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

It is not open book, but it is very easy.


----------

